# hung over



## fragile1

Could you please help me with understand 'hung over' in the sentence?
 
"I’ve never seen more people hung over at the same time!"
 
I have an idea that it describes somebody very drunk, but I miss any good words in Polish; do you have any idea? Slung words are welcome!


----------



## Thomas1

Hello, Fragile,

I think it means someone who is suffering from the effects of drinking alcohol. Usually, it's a headache and enormous thirst attended by dryness in your mouth. I understand the word to be an adjective. I think in Polish you could use a slangish _skacowany_. 

If that's not the case, what's the context please?
Who is urging the sentence? In what situation is he? What is happening?


----------



## Gżegżółka

A czy _hangover_ to przypadkiem nie jest zwykły kac?

Jeżeli tak, to zdanie mogło by brzmieć:

"Nigdy nie widziałem więcej skacowanych ludzi naraz"


----------



## Cynthia F

Hi Fragile

You're right, it is the after effects of too much alcohol. Bad head, feeling nauseous etc.

My boyfriend uses the words "kac" or "kaca" to describe this. I hope this helps.


----------



## BezierCurve

Yes, kac is what it is and I'd use "skacowanych" here, which is often used in colloquial speech.


----------



## slavic_one

Nigdy nie widziałem/łam więcej ludzi mając kaca. Could that be?


----------



## Thomas1

slavic_one said:


> Nigdy nie widziałem/łam więcej ludzi mających kaca. Could that be?


Your version means that it is you who's got a hangover.  It's not a full translation of the original sentence.


----------



## fragile1

Thank you all!
The story is about a disco/party and that sentence describe the end of the party.
Hope it could be as a "kac" however "kac" is more "the day after". I thought about:wszyscy byli spici jak bele, but I am not sure.


----------



## Thomas1

Did the persons who participated in the party (also) take any drugs?
Usually, the aftereffects of drugs reveal themselves faster than those of alcohol.


----------



## fragile1

Thomas, everything is possible! I have no idea, but it should be a bang on!


----------



## slavic_one

fragile1 said:


> Thank you all!
> The story is about a disco/party and that sentence describe the end of the party.
> Hope it could be as a "kac" however "kac" is more "the day after". I thought about:wszyscy byli spici jak bele, but I am not sure.



Hang over comes when person gets sober. Day after, two days after, same day.. didn't matter. "Spici" would be "drunk".


----------



## Iwonags

Proponuje: Nigdy nie widzialam wiecej ludzi na kacu.


----------

